

Smashing The Stack For Fun And Profit - by Aleph1 (1996) - infinity
http://phrack.org/issues.html?issue=49&id=14#article

======
tptacek
Dup:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=943185>

~~~
ax0n
y'know, I always wanted to say "Riposte!" in response to these, figuring it
would be a clever, original use of a homophone. Then I got to thinking about
how many hackers I know who are, oddly enough, into fencing or other
swordplay. Leave the "Greatest swordfighter in the world" stuff at home, guys.
It's probably been done before, but I'm too lazy to grep the comments to find
out, and that's why I've never said it. Until now.

